
Ask HN: Pre-collapsed comments? - sndean
I&#x27;ve noticed over the past day or two that some comments (and comment threads) are collapsed, even though I haven&#x27;t collapsed them. I&#x27;m fine with it because so far it seems that they&#x27;re largely down-voted comments...<p>But is this new?
======
dang
Yes, we thought we'd give it a try.

~~~
sndean
Thanks for the reply, Dan. Certainly no problem with it so far. Just curious.

